# A ride to Lochwinnoch



## Pat "5mph" (18 Nov 2012)

... from Paisley ... well, for Rasmus and I from good old Glesga. That is in Scotland, you know?
You had probably gathered this by all the "och"'s in the thread title 

Without further ado, here is a report of today's ride to Lochwinnoch: organized by Ianjmcd, followed through obstacles, adversities and slimy wet leaves by me, Rasmus, and Jazloc.
This cycling malarky is certainly a man's world, had to force my wee legs to keep up with the boys - as usual an effort in vain ... should I pedal any faster I'll get big thighs, so that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.

I had set out at 7.20am, to meet about 15 miles away at 9.30.
Pleased to tell you that I made it by 9, had a lovely ride in the crispy semi-dark Glasgow morning. Once on the cycle path, I'd put on my music through the speakers of an old mobile in my jersey pocket, singing along at 5mph never met soul nor taxi till Paisley, the beginning of our ride.
Ian, perfect time keeping gentleman arrived a few minutes after me, then Rasmus, then Jaz fashionably almost on time.
I was under the illusion that once at the meeting point there would have been coffee  and the chance for a lady to use the powder room, alas this was not to be, nothing was opened.
I am a barista/ciclista after all, coffee is my fuel!

We reached destination about 10 miles later: maybe the early hour on a Sunday morning was the reason why we didn't encounter many cyclists, but why no sheep, cows and horses in the fields?
When I pointed out to Ian that we have more sheep in Glasgow than they have in Paisley he said I was mistaken. True enough, there was plenty on our way back, maybe they were having a long lye?

Sadly, Ian was not very interested in answering my inquisitive questions about local customs, because he was seriously engaged in racing Jaz: apparently the two of them got up to some amazing high speeds down the flat, wet, slippery slopes, but I cannot in truth report on that, as none stopped and turned back to show me their cycle computers.

Once on the shores of the Loch we did the usual: securing bikes, defrosting our noses ... Yes, finally, coffee!!
Stayed a couple of hours in the local caf, as one does after a 10 mile cycle, chatting about this and that, when it was pointed out that for a Sunday there really wasn't many cyclists about.
They must have heard us, 'cause a few minutes later the members of an over 60's cycling club appeared in the full glory of their Lycra padded tights.
I found it a serious oversight in Ian's organization skills that he did not think of arranging for reasonably fit members of an under 50's club to come to the cafe while we were there, but, hey, that's the way my cookie crumbled today 

Time to set back, Rasmus and I took the cycle path back to Glasgow, Jaz riding back with us for a bit.
The rain stayed off, the chilly wind didn't.
Thank you Ian for a lovely day! Thank you Rasmus and Jaz for being great company 
You can find more pictures here but I will end this report with a scenic view of the Loch - thanks for reading!


----------



## ianjmcd (18 Nov 2012)

Was a great day and i say to anyone thats needing motivation get with a local ride group , riding with a bunch of friendly , slightly mad ppl gives you some added impetus and drives you on , just the determination on Young Jazloc's face when some guy passed him drove us on to average 22mph and hit a high of 26.2mph with my max power topping out 608 watts not bad for a 47 overweight smoker (allthough trying to quit)

Was great to meet everyone today


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Nov 2012)

Don't like Lochwinnoch!

Took the Airnimal to Glasgow on the sleeper (to do the Southern Lochs and Glens) and planned breakfast at the Vsitor Centre on the Cycle Path.

Got there, and there is a small kerb going into the car park. Loud crack and the bottom bracket parted company with the frame!


----------



## summerdays (18 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> This cycling malarky is certainly a man's world, had to force my wee legs to keep up with the boys - as usual an effort in vain ... should I pedal any faster I'll get big tights


 
Big tights ... is that bad????

(You wouldn't mean thighs would you?)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Nov 2012)

summerdays said:


> Big tights ... is that bad????
> 
> (You wouldn't mean thighs would you?)


Opps ... yes, I did


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Nov 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> Don't like Lochwinnoch!
> 
> Took the Airnimal to Glasgow on the sleeper (to do the Southern Lochs and Glens) and planned breakfast at the Vsitor Centre on the Cycle Path.
> 
> Got there, and there is a small kerb going into the car park. Loud crack and the bottom bracket parted company with the frame!


 I'm sure the Loch didn't mean it.


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2012)

summerdays said:


> Big tights ... is that bad????
> 
> (You wouldn't mean thighs would you?)


And now she has big 'thights' 

Great read as ever Pat, always look forward to your rider's tales


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> And now she has big 'thights'
> 
> Great read as ever Pat, always look forward to your rider's tales


I knew that spelling is not the one: shall change it ... again!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (18 Nov 2012)

Looks like you had a great time Pat, you're certainly keen.

GC


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Nov 2012)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Looks like you had a great time Pat, you're certainly keen.
> 
> GC


Had a great time: I like a wee cycling adventure, keeps me out of improbable DIY projects on my days off


----------



## Brandane (20 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Stayed a couple of hours in the local caf, as one does after a 10 mile cycle


 
It's surely a good bit more than 10 miles from wherever you are in Glasgow, to Lochwinnoch? No wonder you think you are only going at 5mph!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Nov 2012)

Brandane said:


> It's surely a good bit more than 10 miles from wherever you are in Glasgow, to Lochwinnoch? No wonder you think you are only going at 5mph!


 
 Brandane! I meant 10 miles for all of us from Paisley to the Loch.
For me it was 14 miles something to Paisley. By the time I rode back home did total about 47 miles @ 5mph


----------



## Brandane (20 Nov 2012)

Good effort Pat! I am hoping to do some of that route tomorrow, as the forecast is ok with a southerly wind. The car has to go in for new tires in Beith, so I will stick a bike in the back and then leave the car with them, and head for Glasgow on the bike. Due to strong wind forecast, the train will be taking me back to get the car .


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Nov 2012)

Brandane said:


> Good effort Pat! I am hoping to do some of that route tomorrow, as the forecast is ok with a southerly wind. The car has to go in for new tires in Beith, so I will stick a bike in the back and then leave the car with them, and head for Glasgow on the bike. Due to strong wind forecast, the train will be taking me back to get the car .


Never believe the weather forecast: you will be battered by winds on your way to Glasgow on the bike, all will be still while you are on the train to get your car 
Enjoy your ride!


----------



## Brandane (21 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Never believe the weather forecast: you will be battered by winds on your way to Glasgow on the bike, all will be still while you are on the train to get your car
> Enjoy your ride!


 
No wind worth speaking of today . Had a great ride. Dropped the car off at 10am then hit the cycle track. Got as far as Johnstone then decided it was far too nice to head into the city, so turned left for Kilmacolm - and Port Glasgow, and Greenock. Was half tempted to do the full circle by going back to Largs then across to Beith for the car, but I spent too long visiting a pal in Greenock so it was the train back to Paisley and then another train to Glengarnock for the car. 28 miles done; not bad for the MTB. The full circle route is for another day, it's a nice ride.


----------



## ianjmcd (2 Dec 2012)

@Brandane any time you want to do the full loop give me a shout allthough at this time of year it might be the moutain bike that comes out to play


----------



## Brandane (20 Dec 2012)

ianjmcd said:


> @Brandane any time you want to do the full loop give me a shout allthough at this time of year it might be the moutain bike that comes out to play


 
Just saw this post! Will give you a shout, but it will be one for the better weather (dry will do)......


----------



## Cycleops (21 Dec 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> Don't like Lochwinnoch!
> 
> 
> Got there, and there is a small kerb going into the car park. Loud crack and the bottom bracket parted company with the frame!



Be interested to know how that played out.


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Dec 2012)

Cycleops said:


> Be interested to know how that played out.




Taxi in to Irvine, lunch in the pub, that always helps!

Made a few calls

Calculated that abandoning would cost me about£150 in train fares, lost deposits etc 
, so went into Irvine cycles and bought a Ridgeback Speed, then transferred bar bag, GPS etc.

Irvine Cycles then sent the Airnimal back to Avon Valley who replaced the frame, rebuilt and sent back to me


Funny thing was that the Ridgeback was a reasonable touring machine and still does occasional duty when I don't want to risk the more expensive bikes


----------



## Cycleops (22 Dec 2012)

Glad to know that you got it sorted out to your satisfaction. Having a frame fail like that is not something you expect.


----------

